# sloped roof, 4 story, safety setup?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

<P>Bidding a 4 story hotel, about 300 squares, ez walk roof. But it's a 4 story, highway on one side and mall on the other.  This is a very exposed job and one little mistakes will land a big ticket!</P>
<P> </P>
<P>So normally I would put slide guards at the edge of the roof, and everyone would wear harnesses. Is that enough or woudl a guard rail system be required?</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Normally I would tarp the wall and slide the garbage down the tarp, but I've never done a 4 story shingle roof. Am I going to have to erect a garbage chut system? On low slope anything over 20' from ground to roof edge gets a chute. Would the same rules apply for steep slope? </P>


Stupid effin forum always jacking up my new posts like this adding html code. Only happens when I am creating az new post, but happens every time I create anew post.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

we use chutes on 3 storys and up, we use slide gaurds on edge and harnesses...altho thats here in bc dont know about chicago.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I spoke to OSHA by phone, residential rules expire at 25'. Demo 20' or higher must have garbage chute, if residential or commercial (INTERESTING!). If each guys is harnessed off that's all they ask for. Hatch must remain closed when not in use.

I admit we often leave the hatch open, we would be guilty of not securing an open space in the roof! Glad I had that conversation even if we don't get the job.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Grumpy have you thought of a lift truck/ Lull with a wide basket (16') collecting debris?
We have done it on 3 stories.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

That's an interesting idea. We've used cranes several times on flat, but never done what you are suggesting on a sloped. May have to resod the entire place when done though it it needs to move around alot.

I was going to contact some chute companies to see what they have to say about setting up the chute and figure to have it setup in a few spots. But I'll see what it costs to rent a lull for a few weeks too and see which one is more cost effective.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm actually as I look at the satellite I see that there is very little grass to worry about. That might be the way to go. Great suggestion!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I do hope it works for you.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

We've used the crane and box before also on a 6 story shingle tear..:thumbup: but chutes are just as good.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow never got a monthly rate on a crane before  I've used craines numerous times on flat jobs, never on a shingle job to manage garbage. I wouldn't use chutes on anything over 6 stories however, flat or sloped, on advice from an engineer who mentiones terms such as terminal velocity and damage to dumpster box and surrounding area.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I wouldn't use chutes on anything over 6 stories however, flat or sloped, on advice from an engineer who mentiones terms such as terminal velocity and damage to dumpster box and surrounding area.



Thats why you toss the insulation down the chute first, then the heavy on top. Last year we set up a chute on a 10 story, used our own trucks under it. Two layer BUR tear off. No problem with the chute or damage to the trucks. I wouldn't want to get hit by a piece of it coming down though. Anything much bigger then that though I wouldn't put a chute up. The problem is if the chute does come apart you got to call the crane back in, unless you move the hoist over. Either way its a big process.

Also 4 story is going to be pushing it for most fork lifts. Plus the monthly rates on them are pretty high. Make sure to get a 10k or more capacity and 55+ height.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Remember, if u use a LULL the attachement box on it has to be approved by the manufacturer of the LULL. Also how are u going to be controlling the traffic around the LULL? Are u gonna set up a "CAZ"? Watch out for overhead power lines. How many guys u gonna have on the roof? If u're thinking of setting up guardrails around the front and back of the building that's great, but dont forget to protect the sides as well. I would suggest using a "Horizontal Life Line" system if thats possible on this roof. Do u have pictures of the roof?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just going to use harnesses and toe boards. That's what we do on sloped roofs of regular height and spoke with OSHA about it and would be acceptable. They don't recognize the toe boards as being fall protection, but in my mind they are more fall protection than the harnesses.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> They don't recognize the toe boards as being fall protection, but in my mind they are more fall protection than the harnesses.


 they are if you got common sense..:thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> they are if you got common sense..:thumbup:



Hey guess what, here we have to follow osha's rules whether we like it or not. As a business owner Grumpy has to provide and regulate the use of such fall protection. Another dumb ass comment from another dumb ass roofer who has so much "common sense".:thumbup:


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Hey guess what, here we have to follow osha's rules whether we like it or not. As a business owner Grumpy has to provide and regulate the use of such fall protection. Another dumb ass comment from another dumb ass roofer who has so much "common sense".:thumbup:


maybe you should reread, considering you dont have reading abilitys as well as no common sense, I said it does work,agreeing with grumpy, didnt say do it..so quit ASS-umming and read before you write..dumb chit.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> maybe you should reread, considering you dont have reading abilitys as well as no common sense, I said it does work,agreeing with grumpy, didnt say do it..so quit ASS-umming and read before you write..dumb chit.



Holy ***** learn to put a sentence together. It does not appear I am the one with out reading comprehension. 

I know full well you were agreeing with grumpy, but apparently you can not grasp the concept the we have to abide by OSHA's rules whether we like them or not. While toe boards may be fine and dandy in your eyes, OSHA doesn't think so. There for we have to use safety lines. Yet another reason why I'm glad I'm not a slope head. I don't have to deal with that crap most of the time.

Must be something up there in the shingles messing with your brain. 

Funny thing is you keep bitching at me for stupid shit when half the time I agree that OSHA's regulations are painfully stupid some times. Yet we have to deal with them and abide by them if we wish to stay in business. That is the part you can not seem to grasp. Get out of the stone age, fighting them will not get you very far.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Holy ***** learn to put a sentence together. It does not appear I am the one with out reading comprehension.
> 
> I know full well you were agreeing with grumpy, but apparently you can not grasp the concept the we have to abide by OSHA's rules whether we like them or not. While toe boards may be fine and dandy in your eyes, OSHA doesn't think so. There for we have to use safety lines. Yet another reason why I'm glad I'm not a slope head. I don't have to deal with that crap most of the time.
> 
> ...


 HOLY ##### is rite but as i said " WHERE DID I SAY NOT TO DO IT!!??!!is what i'm askin..typical flat head..:wallbash: gotta ask alot before answer..


----------

